# Retorno Seguro and driving in Texas with Expired plates



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi everyone- I'll be driving my NC plated vehicle to Texas to sell in San Antonio in 2 weeks. My temporary import has expired and since I will become "lucrativa" status in a few months I will not longer be able to drive my foreign plated vehicle in Mexico. 

A few questions:

Regreso Seguro- This is the special permission you can get to take your vehicle out of Mexico with an expired importation permit. I know the office is on the corner of Reforma and Hidalgo here in Mexico City centro, however I was wondering if anyone knows how long the process takes? Is it in-and-out (the same day) or does the paperwork take a few days/weeks?

Driving in Texas with expired tags- I need to get some car insurance for the drive through Texas, however I have expired tags. I heard somewhere that I can get a special permission to drive in Texas or pass through Texas with expired plates/tags. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Laredo DMV?

I'm making the trek in 2 weeks and will only be in Texas for 2-3 days.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

TxDMV.GOV - Temporary Vehicle Registration


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think it is called a Retorno Seguro.
Ask at the border for directions to the nearest DMV. They may give you a 30 day transit tag.
Arrange for your insurance ahead of time.
Now you understand why keeping registration current is important. If you have an accident in an unregistered vehicle, the insurance company might just take the easy way out and not pay.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

So...here is the update.

I went to the SAT office a few weeks back in Mexico City to apply for the Retorno Seguro. I showed them my visa card and my TIP with the expired date and pleaded my case...they basically said, "so what?". They said I don't need the Retorno Seguro permit to go back to the border and that my TIP is valid when my visa is valid...no need to renew the TIP as long as I renewed my visa and its valid. They even printed out and and highlighted the part of the Mexican Law that says just that. They said that the police and transitos don't know the law well enough and just harass people for money because they don't think we know either. As it turns out, its a big confusing mess. They wouldn't let me renew my TIP because its still valid. Coming from the horses mouth and I even have a printed copy of the law that they gave me.

Anyway, I returned to the border without issue and stopped by the TIP office to cancel my sticker...they said I lost my deposit because the TIP was expired, but everything was ok and I could reimport my car if I wanted without issue. I didn't argue (was too tired and hot) and was on my way across to the US.

So who is right? This makes me feel that nobody knows what the hell is going on and even the computer system is not synced up with the actual written law.


----------

